# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum > [Question] Do I give the UI 19 UIF form to an employee?

## BusFact

I'm a bit confused here.

One of our employees recently died and his family are trying to collect UIF benefits. They seem to want the UI19 form and this seems to be verified on the Dept labour website, although Law24 says don't give it to the employee.

This issue is that this form contains the remuneration of all the employees in the company. That information is confidential and I don't want an ex employee's family to have such info. 

What happens if an employee is fired or leaves on bad terms. I certainly don't want them sharing everyone pay details amongst my staff!

Surely I should submit this form directly and not with the ex employee or their family?

----------


## Dave A

I suggest do a seperate form just for the employee concerned. It certainly helps claimants to have a copy when they're down at the UIF office trying to get sorted out.

When I did retrenchments a couple of years ago, I did a seperate return for each employee - effectively 4 different returns for the same month. Never raised an eyebrow anywhere.

Sometimes you just have to do what works  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

BusFact (14-Dec-10)

----------


## BusFact

Dave - thats exactly what I have done. Great minds think alike :-) . Although I also  scrawled across it that this was for only one employee and did not include the others. Just to cover myself.

----------

